# AGR POINTS POSTED!!!



## Bob Dylan (Oct 31, 2010)

:hi: Just had my AGR MC and owed points posted today,Sweet!  No calls needed till it's time to make the next award trip! :wub: (Sunset/Crescent?Silver Trains/Cap/Eagle)Hope everyone else is getting what's owed,then Amtrak can concentrate on getting all the bugs out and fine tuning the sytem so it's more user friendly! (you hi-tech types have no problems but we old codgers just barely can log on/off!  :lol: )


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 31, 2010)

Most of mine have now posted too.

I passed through Austin on Thurday evening, Jim.

Traffic looked very congested. Glad I was on the Eagle.


----------



## abcnews (Oct 31, 2010)

I just check and I have now been credited with my 40,000 points transfer from Continental Airlines. Looks like it was "backdated" to Sept 29th - which is when I did the transfer, but up until now - no points. Anyway, I never had to raise my voice or speak to a supervisor, it just took some patience (and hope). But I did call a couple of times, and they mentioned that they would eventually get to the CA (One Pass) points transfers.

So all is well that ends well. I hope everyone else is getting caught up too.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought my CO Miles would transfer today, but no luck!


----------



## rrdude (Nov 1, 2010)

Got mine, points seem to be posting as they did pre-transition. Although I still can't see my "Rail Points" on a PC-based web browser, they show up FINE on my iPhone. (still think that's weird). In fact, it shows that I have reached "*SELECT PLU**S*", but the actual points posted are less than 10K.

I'm guessing the points are "in" the system, just not displayed for me to view yet.....

Hey, I'll take it!


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 1, 2010)

My CO Miles transfer is posted!!!! Looks as things are coming together!?!?


----------



## transit54 (Nov 2, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Got mine, points seem to be posting as they did pre-transition. Although I still can't see my "Rail Points" on a PC-based web browser, they show up FINE on my iPhone. (still think that's weird). In fact, it shows that I have reached "*SELECT PLU**S*", but the actual points posted are less than 10K.
> 
> I'm guessing the points are "in" the system, just not displayed for me to view yet.....
> 
> Hey, I'll take it!


What are you using for a browser? Keep in mind that MS still refuses to make Internet Explorer complaint with web standards, so if you're using IE, that could be the problem (try FireFox, which is standards-complaint). If you're using FireFox (or another standards-complaint browser) then its probably a bug with AGR (though if you really wanted to see them on your PC, download either the PC version of Apple's Safari or Google's Chrome, which are both based on Webkit, the technology your iPhone's browser is built on).


----------



## AlanB (Nov 2, 2010)

transit54 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine, points seem to be posting as they did pre-transition. Although I still can't see my "Rail Points" on a PC-based web browser, they show up FINE on my iPhone. (still think that's weird). In fact, it shows that I have reached "*SELECT PLU**S*", but the actual points posted are less than 10K.
> ...


Nope, that's not the answer either. I have Google Chrome on my laptop and when I go to my account I can see that I've made Select for next year but I cannot see how many points I need to reach Select +; same as with IE. However, if I go to my Iphone, I can see how many points I need to make Plus. It has to be a programming difference between the full screen version of the AGR site and the mobile version of the AGR site.


----------



## transit54 (Nov 2, 2010)

AlanB said:


> [Nope, that's not the answer either. I have Google Chrome on my laptop and when I go to my account I can see that I've made Select for next year but I cannot see how many points I need to reach Select +; same as with IE. However, if I go to my Iphone, I can see how many points I need to make Plus. It has to be a programming difference between the full screen version of the AGR site and the mobile version of the AGR site.


Good call. Didn't even think about the mobile site. I was just thinking about something rendering incorrectly.


----------



## Bigval109 (Nov 2, 2010)

I got mine plus a transfer from a friend. So I'm good.  Still didn't get double points on two of my trips. I'll call again when I'm not so tired.


----------



## JayPea (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my AGR credit card points finally on Saturday. Funny thing, the transaction was dated the 19th and they posted the 30th. I hope things are back to normal this month.


----------



## leemell (Nov 2, 2010)

I finally got my points posted, but it took a 45 minute session with the AGR CS. They all had to be entered manually by the CS. It seems that my ID in the AGR site did not match EXACTLY the ID on the tickets. :angry2: This is the same problem with government ID and ticket IDs, except that I never though that this would be a problem with AGR. hboy:


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 2, 2010)

I did a points run a week ago this last Sunday (10/24). On 2 of the 3 trains the conductor used a handheld ticket scanner to read the barcode on my ticket which then printed a seat check with the destination station code on it (in large bold letters) as well as the date and ticket number. It was the first time that I had seen those used on the Capitol Corridor trains and when I asked about it one of the conductors said that he'd been using one for about 6 months as part of a pilot program for California Amtrak. The second conductor said that she'd only had one for a few weeks and that they are rolling them out as they become available and as each conductor gets trained to use them. The conductor on the 3rd train didn't have a scanner yet so it was same ol' same ol'.

Anyway, the points for the 2 trains with ticket scanners posted over the weekend (less that one week from the trip date). The points for the 3rd train have yet to post but it always seemed to take at least 2 weeks even before the AGR transition for points to post so that is nothing new. I just thought it nice that the scanners may also be helping to speed up the whole AGR points posting process.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 2, 2010)

leemell said:


> I finally got my points posted, but it took a 45 minute session with the AGR CS. They all had to be entered manually by the CS. It seems that my ID in the AGR site did not match EXACTLY the ID on the tickets. :angry2: This is the same problem with government ID and ticket IDs, except that I never though that this would be a problem with AGR. hboy:


Yes, your AGR account MUST be the EXACT name that is on your tickets!

Example: If your AGR name is "Chris" but your ticket says "Christine", it may not post. That is because "Chris" may also be "Christopher".

Example 2: Some people are known by their middle name, but may have the AGR account in their first name - James Christopher may go by Chris, and someone else may have booked him a ticket as Chris!


----------

